# Tankless water heater distance from gas meter



## Jacknich (May 22, 2021)

I plan to install a tankless water heater outdoors, on the same side of the house as the gas meter. The NFPA says most electrical switches, relays, and similar controls that can create a spark when operated are considered a "source of ignition" since the tankless water heater contains a "source of ignition" I think the answer is 3 feet but I want to be sure. I am in Los Angeles County, California.


----------



## cda (May 22, 2021)

Welcome

Might check to see if the installation instructions say anything

Were you going to get a permit???


----------



## Jacknich (May 22, 2021)

I have the permit from ladbs. I didn't consider the distance from the gas meter when I got the permit but I did submit the question on their website yesterday. How knows how long it might take to get an answer. I was hoping to get most of the work done this weekend.
And, I did check the installation instructions. There is a table showing a lot of clearances but don't see anything specific about the distance from the gas meter.


----------



## cda (May 22, 2021)

Should have asked any openings close to the house,, where you want the heater???

Give it a few days for great answers

I think 3 feet is your number


----------



## cda (May 22, 2021)

Page 6 

This one looks like three feet and not above the meter 



			https://media.rinnai.us/salsify_asset/s-65ec5737-4726-4c1a-beb2-341cdbcb2561/100000561-V53De%20Installation%20and%20Operation%20Manual.pdf
		


Are they requiring a pipe/ leak test???


----------



## Jacknich (May 22, 2021)

Aside from the crawl space vents and attic vent, there is only one bathroom window on that side of the house. The heater will be several feet from the window so that's not a problem. If I put the tankless heater 3 feet from the meter it will be within 2 feet of the AC condenser.


----------



## Jacknich (May 22, 2021)

I completely missed that. So, it looks like I can be 2 feet from the meter. That would be perfect.


----------



## Jacknich (May 22, 2021)

I am installing a Noritz NR501-OD.


----------



## Jacknich (May 22, 2021)

Regarding leak test. It's not specified on the permit but I plan to do it anyway. 

I also pulled a separate electrical permit for the service disconnect.


----------



## mark handler (May 22, 2021)




----------



## Jacknich (May 22, 2021)

That does show 3 feet from the Gas meter house line which puts the tankless heater almost directory above the AC condenser. Hmmm.
Thanks for that drawing Mark.


----------



## mark handler (May 22, 2021)

Jacknich said:


> That does show 3 feet from the Gas meter house line which puts the tankless heater almost directory above the AC condenser. Hmmm.
> Thanks for that drawing Mark.


*You do not want to install the water heater above the AC Condenser,*
Clearance at the Top of the Outdoor AC Unit, most manufactures of AC Condensers require at least 60 inches of vertical clearance for air to adequately circulate in and out.
If the both are functioning at once the AC unit will blow out the heat and flames and there will be no hot water.


----------



## Jacknich (May 22, 2021)

I suppose my only option is to install it in an area well past the condenser on the guest bedroom exterior wall. I was hoping to avoid the bedroom wall by mounting it closer to the bathroom and closet wall, but those are above the gas meter and AC condenser.


----------



## cda (May 22, 2021)

Plus take into account water supply to and from 

Calif allows gas fired appliances???


----------



## mark handler (May 24, 2021)

Jacknich said:


> I suppose my only option is to install it in an area well past the condenser on the guest bedroom exterior wall. I was hoping to avoid the bedroom wall by mounting it closer to the bathroom and closet wall, but those are above the gas meter and AC condenser.


Or relocate the condenser


----------



## Pcinspector1 (May 24, 2021)

Or relocate the gas meter?


----------



## ADAguy (May 24, 2021)

mark handler said:


> View attachment 7896


You the "man" mark, quite a library have you?


----------



## Yikes (Jun 1, 2021)

Jacknich said:


> That does show 3 feet from the Gas meter house line which puts the tankless heater almost directory above the AC condenser. Hmmm.
> Thanks for that drawing Mark.




You didn't say if the condenser blows air upward, or outward.


----------



## Rick18071 (Jun 2, 2021)

i missed where it said if the WH was electric or gas. You might want to check with the gas company, I have worked where the gas company required electrical source of ignitions to be at least 6' from the meters.


----------



## steveray (Jun 2, 2021)

Typically no requirement in code...Utility stuff is generally exempt from NFPA 54. WH installation instructions I can get to, but not really utility requirements...


----------

